#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo und >

## heiler.hoefer

Moin Moin  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

Oh ! Hallo, Herr Hoefer,   gefiel Ihnen "Energieeeee" (1) als Pseudonym nicht mehr ?  Wollten Sie mal was Neues in Sachen Eigenvermarktung ausprobieren ?   Ich habe übrigens versucht, von den Berichten in Funk und Presse über Sie  - von denen Sie in verschiedensten Foren berichten - wenigsten mal einen zu finden.  Außer Ihrem offenbar erfolglosem Versuch, in einem Seniorenforum (2) einen Freiwilligen für Ihre Heilkünste zu ködern, war da einfach nichts zu wollen. Komisch.    Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Sie sich in diesem Seniorenforum schon mit dem ersten Beitrag strafbar gemacht haben:    

> Hallo, wer möchte bei einer Reportage über mich im Oktober 2006 mitmachen und läßt sich als *mein Patient* filmen ? LG von Heiko Hoefer

 Lesen Sie lieber noch mal ganz genau die rechtlichen Regelungen zur Geistheiler-Tätigkeit. Sie, Heiler Heiko, haben keine *Patienten*, weil Sie keine Heiltätigkeit ausüben. Aber im Heiler-Größenwahn kann man ja schon einmal *Patient* und *Klient* verwechseln, was ?   (1) Sollte ich ein paar - eeeeeeee - vergessen haben, nehmen Sie sich hier welche weg. (2) http://www.seniorenallee.de/forum_posts.php?site=posts&id=299&sort=0

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Moin Moin

 Sehr aussagekräftig...  
Der Herr möge uns von neueren geistigen Ergüssen beschützen....  
Auch von mir ein paar eeeeeeeeeeeeee und auch in Groß EEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
Schubser

----------


## Muschel

> Sehr aussagekräftig...

 Vielleicht hat er nicht mehr zu sagen.... :Zwinker:

----------


## urologiker

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------

